# Urban Homestead in Raleigh FSBO



## Uddermost Farm (Apr 25, 2012)

Live in the Research Triangle/Raleigh-Durham area of North Carolina on an urban homestead! The 1920 farm house (3 BR, 2.5 bath, 2800 sf; updated in 2004) is only a 13-minute drive to the capitol building in downtown Raleigh. On the acre lot, we keep chickens (2 coops and free range area), goats (2-stall barn with a large and small pasture, surrounded with electric fencing; barn equipped with electricity, water and vacuum), bees and rabbits ... and have room for a yard and ornamental plants. We have a large vegetable garden with an irrigation system, an herb bed, 2 cold frames; apple, fig, peach and pear trees; blueberries, black berries, elderberries; grapevines. Detached oversize 2-car garage with 500 sf "mancave" complete with a kitchenette, full bath, wired for phone and cable. 20 x 8 out building for equipment and hay storage. Well and septic new in 2003; well flows at 25 gpm. No HOA or subdivision. Visit http://uddermostfarm.com and click on 2212 Dorety for more info and pics. Visit my blog at http://uddermostfarm.blogspot.com for more about life on this homestead. $265,000 Call me at 919-418-4109 for more info. Thanks for looking.
Amelia


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Links don't work With only two posts chances are your post will be pulled


----------



## Uddermost Farm (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks Starjj. I am new to the site and figuring things out. I think I have corrected the link problem.


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

Your place is just beautiful.


----------



## Uddermost Farm (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks. We love it here, but there is less to tie us to the city and we long for the country. If we could pick up our acre and plop it into a rural setting, we would. The work is done!


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

A really beautiful home. I know if it had more land it would be snapped up but if it did you wouldn't be leaving. Best of luck to you.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

starjj said:


> Links don't work With only two posts chances are your post will be pulled


Reason you got this Post, is that it appears the only reason you joined was to sell your property, but not contribute to our great HT Community. This isn't meant to be unkind in any way, but members join to be part of HT. Had you posted in other forums first, it wouldn't appear that way...


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Nobody here would pay $265K or close to that for an acre in the Raleigh area. Okay, I wouldn't. Good luck selling your place!


----------



## MaryE (Aug 29, 2007)

Actually, that's a really great price for that area, especially with all the updates and urban homesteading infrastructure. To the OP, do you know which schools you feed in to? I'm guessing Wake Co., but I'd be interested in knowing specifics. Thanks! Also, just curious...are your neighbors like minded? If not, how do they feel about your critters?


----------



## Uddermost Farm (Apr 25, 2012)

MaryE, thanks for the affirmation about the price. We feel it is a good deal, considering the value-added improvements we have made. The Research Triangle area has been buffered from the economic downturn in many ways because of the employment opportunities, universities, technology industries, etc here. We have been rated in the top 10 places to live and/or retire.So our real estate prices have not seen the hit other places have.

Yes, we feed into the Wake Co school system. Our realtor database has stopped naming specific schools based on address since there are various options open to parents to select the schools they want for their children. I suggest visiting their web site at http://wcpss.net for specifics. The address is 2212 Dorety Place Raleigh 27604.

We have fabulous neighbors. Our house can be grand central station after the school/work day. Kids want to play with the baby goats and help milk. Adult neighbors want to learn more about homesteading techniques to do it at their house, whether chickens or gardening. I have tried to cultivate good relations because I believe to have good neigbors you have to be a good neighbor. When I ask if roosters crowing or goats baahing bother them, it is unanimous that they like the sounds. They enjoy our eggs, honey, fresh herbs and vegetables, and pet milk. When I told one neighbor we wanted to sell and asked help getting the word out, she said "No. I won't do it! I don't want you to go". I believe we have enriched our little neck of the woods and would like to see whoever lives here next continue what we have started.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

We sold a place with 3 acres and 2800 sq ft not far from you and in not as good of an area 4 years ago for $275,000. You should get your asking price with the outbuildings, etc. and you are closer to the loop. We were just outside, closer to Garner. We listed ours as a farm in the city and we had tons of folks who looked and three offers. I'm thinking you could do the same. Best of luck to you and glad to have you a part of the forum. Why not post some of your farming results in the other various forums. You've done beautiful work and others could really benefit from what you have learned.


----------



## Uddermost Farm (Apr 25, 2012)

claytonpiano, thanks. Sometimes I forget how far we have come and how much I have learned along the way. I have taken your advice and posted in some of the other forums.


----------

